# Dayton grinder I found at an estate sale



## TheArsonSmith (Jul 28, 2018)

about 2 weeks ago I saw a facebook marketplace ad for a used air compressor at an estate sale.  Nice 80gal compressor, but nothing everyone hasn't seen 100x before.  Also in this shop was an old ruff looking grinder.  I opened my wallet and had a 20 and a 10 that was ripped nearly in half by my son, but offered it up for the grinder and he said sure.  He also threw in some other items, he was just trying to clear out the shop by that weekend.

I then proceded to tare it down to do a cleanup and repaint seen in this video:


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Jul 28, 2018)

Ok for those that were curious, here's a pic of the air compressor before it was offloaded from the back of the truck.  It was the original mission that grew into the grinder and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## brino (Jul 28, 2018)

That accidental grinder find is great.
You did a beautiful job on the restore.
-brino


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 28, 2018)

The Dayton grinder you might as well say baldor. I put them next to each other twins. Bought one about thirty years ago with lighted eye shields and the upgraded rests. Cast over sheet metal. Mines 7" wheels and I love it , Buy American and save , lasts forever. Oh well use too.


----------

